# Looks like we had a bump



## David_R8 (Sep 10, 2020)

Not sure what happened... Some posts have lost their pics though


----------



## Janger (Sep 10, 2020)

The server was down. Josh was working on it earlier today. I'll let him know about the pictures.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 10, 2020)

A BUMP???? It's been bumping 3-4 times a day since that project plans thread was created!  Which threads have missing images?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 10, 2020)

Never mind..... LOTs of missing images happening


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> A BUMP???? It's been bumping 3-4 times a day since that project plans thread was created!  Which threads have missing images?



Agree with YYCHM, my recent posts (Dog the Drill # 1 & 5) and (Improving Drill Press Accuracy # 1) are messed up for starters. If my edit privileges were restored by an administrator for said post I would replace the images. Your call...…!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 10, 2020)

Dusty said:


> Agree with YYCHM, my recent posts (Dog the Drill # 1 & 5) and (Improving Drill Press Accuracy # 1) are messed up for starters. If my edit privileges were restored by an administrator for said post I would replace the images. Your call...…!



It's not just a few images it's a lot of images.  Best to wait and see if they get it sorted out.

Craig


----------



## Janger (Sep 10, 2020)

Please just be patient. Josh has been working on it since it went down. It's not related to the new forum area - it is at the server level and other unrelated web sites were also affected.


----------



## Janger (Sep 10, 2020)

@Jwest7788 Big thanks to Josh for running the server and fixing it like today when we have issues. Please remember everybody this thing is volunteer run. We're fortunate to have Josh figure out all the technical back end and to have a server we can be hosted on. Other bigger yet still volunteer sites have a heavy ad presence to pay for all that.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 10, 2020)

Good job Josh!  Thank You.

Craig


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Good job Josh!  Thank You.
> 
> Craig



Ditto that Craig. My Dog the Drill post #5 shouldn't have the last 3 black and white images just the 2 in colour and the 1st black & white. Bottom 3 black & white should be removed when you have time Josh. Thanks again!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 10, 2020)

Images appear to be restored


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 10, 2020)

Dusty said:


> My Dog the Drill post #5 shouldn't have the last 3 black and white images just the 2 in colour and the 1st black & white. Bottom 3 black & white should be removed when you have time Josh.



If you go to your post Bill, you should see an “Edit” button. Press it. Now it opens your post and you can sort out your pictures. When you are done, select “Save”. Only you have the “ Edit“ function since it is your post.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi RobinHood, no button showing believe my post is now time expire for the EDIT function. We'll work it out!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks team!

Glad to be able to help!

The images should all be good to go too!

John is right, the issue was at the server level, above the forum. Was a messy day for me with dozens of websites having issues all at the same time. Haha


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks for all you do @Jwest7788 and @Janger!


----------



## YotaBota (Sep 11, 2020)

+1, 
I've worked in the IT industry and know the pressure of an outage with the entire building sitting behind you tapping their toes waiting for the net to be restored. At least here there is no money or stockholders to worry about. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 15, 2020)

Janger said:


> @Jwest7788 Big thanks to Josh for running the server and fixing it like today when we have issues. Please remember everybody this thing is volunteer run. We're fortunate to have Josh figure out all the technical back end and to have a server we can be hosted on. Other bigger yet still volunteer sites have a heavy ad presence to pay for all that.


Thanks @Jwest7788 for fixing things.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 16, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks @Jwest7788 for fixing things.





David_R8 said:


> Thanks for all you do @Jwest7788 and @Janger!



Thanks to you! A forum is nothing without members, we all deserve credit for this community.


----------

